# 🔥Inkbird NEW PRODUCT Bluetooth Meat Thermometer with 4 Colored Probes IBT-4RT released!🥳🥳



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 25, 2021)

*Inkbird NEW PRODUCT Bluetooth Meat Thermometer with 4 Colored Probes IBT-4RT released!*
*New functions:*

*A larger LCD screen:* 2.2 * 0.94inch
*Internal flash memory storage: *The graph data will be restored in the app when the IBT-4RT is reconnected to your phone(Up to 3 days).
*Supports Mute Mode*
*Takes about 3.5 hours to fully charge the battery*
*If you're interested in itWe offer 20% off page coupon + 10% off code (4RT10CODE) for it. Only $41.99 can get one*
It's currently only available on Amazon.US site.

Link: IBT-4RT Smart Grill Thermometer with 4 Colored Probes


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 25, 2021)

If its as good as the 

 Inkbirdbbq
 products I have it will be great.
Jim


----------



## Bytor (Oct 25, 2021)

Well, I think I might just have to go ahead and try this baby out.  I already have an IBT-4XS and it works great.  My "logic" is that I will give that to my son and get the IBT-4RT.

Possible review in the making.....


----------



## dr k (Oct 25, 2021)

Great! No reviews yet.  Review it here.  Has the newer bbq go pro app with graph memory for 3 days so the damn thing shouldn't blank out every hour or so while using it.  I ordered the bbq go 3 in 1 instant read therm a month ago and amazon sent me a halogen headlight, Let us know.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 25, 2021)

Been looking for one with a low temp alarm and looks like this might be the ticket


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 25, 2021)

Ordered...I expect it will work as well as my Inkbird Sous Vide!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 26, 2021)

dr k said:


> Great! No reviews yet.  Review it here.  Has the newer bbq go pro app with graph memory for 3 days so the damn thing shouldn't blank out every hour or so while using it.  I ordered the bbq go 3 in 1 instant read therm a month ago and amazon sent me a halogen headlight, Let us know.


Hi friend, 
Please take a picture of asin on the package let me check.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 26, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Ordered...I expect it will work as well as my Inkbird Sous Vide!


Please send me a message about your experience when you use it!


----------



## dr k (Oct 26, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,
> Please take a picture of asin on the package let me check.


I just did what Inkbird said. it's Amazon's fault not ours, so I just returned it for a refund as soon as I got the car headlamp vs 3 in 1 bbq go instant read therm.  Problem solved.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Oct 26, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> *Inkbird NEW PRODUCT Bluetooth Meat Thermometer with 4 Colored Probes IBT-4RT released!*
> *New functions:*
> 
> *A larger LCD screen:* 2.2 * 0.94inch
> ...


i LOVE Inkbird products and my IBBQ-4T  (different product)  I'd always be happy to "test" and review new product, like say a food saver.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 26, 2021)

dr k said:


> I just did what Inkbird said. it's Amazon's fault not ours, so I just returned it for a refund as soon as I got the car headlamp vs 3 in 1 bbq go instant read therm.  Problem solved.


Nice!


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 27, 2021)

Probes just arrived and the device was charged enough to work straight out of the box.  However, I put the device on the charger so when I check them against the calibrated thermometers in our lab it will remove one variable - weak battery.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 27, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Probes just arrived and the device was charged enough to work straight out of the box.  However, I put the device on the charger so when I check them against the calibrated thermometers in our lab it will remove one variable - weak battery.


Hi friend, please don't worry. I can't send you a private message
Please send me a message~
 I'll do my best to help


----------



## Bytor (Oct 29, 2021)

Posted initial review here.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 1, 2021)

Bytor said:


> Posted initial review here.


Thank you!


----------

